# August 2015 Field Training



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy's in heat Ugh!! Always one month in the summer she is in heat. Next pup I think will be a male so I don't have to lose what little time we have in the summer in Alaska. We have such a short HT/FT season that losing one month is tough. We'll miss the WC this weekend and the last HT weekend of the year. Darn.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Alaska,
Kudos to you for caring!
We have a guy with a blf in our group that I wish was more like you.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Poppy2 said:


> Alaska,
> Kudos to you for caring!
> We have a guy with a blf in our group that I wish was more like you.


Interesting!  We normally try to train the girls in heat. Actually we had male owners asking for females in heat because every now and then you have a female in heat at a test and the boys go crazy. 

Stacey, are you training at all during this month or just not going to the tests? 

Darcy is getting ready to go in heat so now I have all three girls on Chlorophyll liquid in case Belle decides to go in heat as well. With Rose I cannot tell anymore.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just skip the tests. We still train. Our club only has a WC every other year, so I hate to miss it. We only have 3 double header hunt tests a summer, hate to miss one of those too. Our season for HT/FT is from late May to mid-August. So until next year. We will be able to run the spaniel tests later in August.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Stacey you gonna run her at the national


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW, how could I forget! Belle had her first duck flier this weekend - it was a surprise for both of us; had no idea there will be fliers until I saw it fly on her third mark. She was hilarious. Over ran the duck. As she ran past it the duck started flapping. She turns around and looks at the duck as if telling it - "I am busy here, be quiet!" The next second it clicks - "hey you are the one I am supposed to get". She gets close, steps back, trying to figure out a way to get it. Picks it up. Darn thing is flapping again. Puts it down and picks it up again running all the way back. 

I was very pleased with her! She was not scared one bit about it and also she was very gentle with it. 

She is also getting more and more precise on her marks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Today I looked over the judges for the GRCA national specialty for gundog sweeps. The pretty dog competition for gundogs. 

I'm going to say something not very politically correct but: I was so very disappointed when I saw who the judge was. She's a professional handler that has never titled a golden retriever in the field. Actually I don't think she's ever titled a golden retriever in anything other than conformation. Someone please tell me I'm wrong? I just can't believe that GRCA would do something like this to gundog sweeps. After finding out who the judge is for bitches, I don't know if I would suggest anyone enter gundog sweeps with a bitch. Anyone know anything about this judge?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Stacy are you talking about Shereen Farber? She is the only judge for Gun Dog Sweeps. I don't think she has ever been a professional handler. I do not know her experience in field work but she is a specialist in canine rehabilitation, structure and physiology. She's also a really lovely lady, and I will be happy to show to her.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anney,
I do have the incorrect judge. Thanks. Jane Alston Meyers is doing sweeps bitches for puppies, etc. Not gundog sweeps. Whew! Jane Alston Meyers. She's a BIG time pro and AKC rep. I'm so glad it's not Jane.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I know. Before she became a rep she lived about 2 hours from me. Try finishing a golden when competing against her every weekend. When it's 24 dogs for a 3 pt major.....been there, done that, twice


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ouch! You can imagine my panic when I saw her name. 7 dogs for a 5 point major, 9 bitches for a 5 point major. Small group. Hard to get majors even with those small requirements. Our numbers are almost half what they were 10 years ago.

Anney, if it weren't for pass/fail events, I don't know how I could continue to show Lucy.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rant of the day...... Edit to quote of the day! The more I meet people the more I love my dogs! - attributed to Mark Twain.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Snow on Saturday during our WC. We didn't have it down at our elevation, but a couple thousand feet up they did. I'm not a big fan of August snow, but every year we get some. So fall is here, the leaves are starting to turn and the temps have fallen. But it was a beautiful day for our club's WC. Lucy is in heat, so she didn't run. Instead I ran a popper gun and brought my camera to use at the gunner station. Let's face it the best photos are the dogs hunting up their birds. I did get some nice water launch photos too. Small entry of only 9 dogs, but 7 passed.

The last photo is a show dog that was so off the wall excited to go get his bird he was a blast to watch. Crazy dog. Pretty dog and has 11 points in the show ring already and he just turned 1 year old last month. The other 3 photos are field bred dogs, and of course did the magnificent entries.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

great photos! It looks SO gorgeous up there, I think my dogs would love it!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That is so beautiful -- I really hope to be able to explore Alaskan wilderness one day.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Today Lucy's still in heat, so I shot for a master test. I encourage anyone thinking about running a higher level test to work a gunner station and watch in the field what is happening. I saw some excellent dogs blown away by the test today. It was so amazingly hard. The wash out rate was almost total. There were only 2 gunner stations. No cover, mowed hay fields. The land series was the following: send dog to a blind about 125 yards out between the 2 gunner stations. As soon as the dog picked up the blind, we shot a live flyer on the outside of the left hand gunner station as the diversion bird. The dog returns to the line. Then the judge calls, guns up, left hand station launches a bird toward the center, the right hand station launches a bird to the center, then the right hand gunner launches a second bird to the outside (mom/pop). The dog picks up all 4 birds including the diversion bird. Then the dog runs a second blind that is planted in front of the right hand gunner station. Oh my gosh, several dogs were out when the diversion bird that was a live flyer on the blind. Several couldn't find the live flyer diversion bird after returning to the line and watching an additional 3 birds fall. It was chaos. I have never seen so many good dogs go down. Wow. When the gunners have to write down what the heck they are doing in the order they are doing it, you have to wonder about a test. Was it a good test? I don't know. But it was definitely interesting seeing a live flyer used as a distraction bird. Any thoughts?

Yesterday I ran a popper gun for a senior test. All good on land, but a wicked water set up that washed out most of the dogs. The gunners (not me) were horrible. They couldn't hit a bird and should have had machine guns. I swear not one bird went down without at a minimum of 6 shots fired. I think they were competition trap shooters. Anyway a complete disaster for the dogs. The birds landed all over the place and most were still running or swimming, very few were killed. It was a mess. The live flyer was the memory bird. Poor dogs had no idea where the heck the live flyer was after they picked up the go bird in the water. One littler Toller spent at least 10 minutes swimming and chasing a duck that couldn't fly. She was determine to get her duck. Finally after 10 min. the judges called her back in. What a good dog.There were many people begging to take over for the shooters, but the judges kept them. Ouch. I'm so glad Lucy was in heat.

Tomorrow is shoot for senior. 

On a happier note, all dogs but one passed the land series of the junior test today...

It does seem to me that the way the tests are going, if you don't train 30 hours a week or send your dog to a pro, you won't be passing master and probably won't be passing senior. What is the future of hunt tests in the U.S. at this rate? I am very glad Lucy is in heat... Next weekend are the spaniel tests.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Today Lucy's still in heat, so I shot for a master test. I encourage anyone thinking about running a higher level test to work a gunner station and watch in the field what is happening. I saw some excellent dogs blown away by the test today. It was so amazingly hard. The wash out rate was almost total. There were only 2 gunner stations. No cover, mowed hay fields. The land series was the following: send dog to a blind about 125 yards out between the 2 gunner stations. As soon as the dog picked up the blind, we shot a live flyer on the outside of the left hand gunner station as the diversion bird. The dog returns to the line. Then the judge calls, guns up, left hand station launches a bird toward the center, the right hand station launches a bird to the center, then the right hand gunner launches a second bird to the outside (mom/pop). The dog picks up all 4 birds including the diversion bird. Then the dog runs a second blind that is planted in front of the right hand gunner station. Oh my gosh, several dogs were out when the diversion bird that was a live flyer on the blind. Several couldn't find the live flyer diversion bird after returning to the line and watching an additional 3 birds fall. It was chaos. I have never seen so many good dogs go down. Wow. When the gunners have to write down what the heck they are doing in the order they are doing it, you have to wonder about a test. Was it a good test? I don't know. But it was definitely interesting seeing a live flyer used as a distraction bird. Any thoughts?
> 
> Yesterday I ran a popper gun for a senior test. All good on land, but a wicked water set up that washed out most of the dogs. The gunners (not me) were horrible. They couldn't hit a bird and should have had machine guns. I swear not one bird went down without at a minimum of 6 shots fired. I think they were competition trap shooters. Anyway a complete disaster for the dogs. The birds landed all over the place and most were still running or swimming, very few were killed. It was a mess. The live flyer was the memory bird. Poor dogs had no idea where the heck the live flyer was after they picked up the go bird in the water. One littler Toller spent at least 10 minutes swimming and chasing a duck that couldn't fly. She was determine to get her duck. Finally after 10 min. the judges called her back in. What a good dog.There were many people begging to take over for the shooters, but the judges kept them. Ouch. I'm so glad Lucy was in heat.
> 
> ...



sounds like some judges that don't know order of birds or bird placement and had to trick the dogs to get answers. not a test i like to see.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Had a chat with the judge from yesterday this morning. She said she wanted to shake things up a bit. She said people get into a rut and need to do something unexpected. She wanted a test that put the dogs out not the handlers...

So anyway shot for senior today. My take away for the day: if you're running senior, make sure your dog will pick up a duck that is flapping still. Sad but true one dog was out for not being willing to pick up a flapper duck. Definitely another good day watching senior dogs. Several of the senior dogs were running junior with Lucy last year. So it was fun to see how far they have all come. We only have 3 double header hunt test weekends a year in Alaska, so you have to make the best of them! Below is a photo of Knik Arm on Cook Inlet with the Chugach Mountains in the background. The water is part of the Pacific Ocean. It was the view I had on my drive to the hunt test today. 55 degrees and light rain. The leaves are all turning.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Yikes on both the Master and Senior. Why wouldn't the judges take the offer of better shooters? Wonder if the club will invite these judges in the future!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Been working a lot lately. Last week we worked on land marks and really pushed Proof. He had a 240 yard mark that he did pretty well on, first time really having a mark past 175 yards. He got distracted by the truck carrying the birds but oddly ran right back to his line and then had a nice hunt for the bird. Second mark was on a dirt mound about 4 feet high that was out about 150 yards I think and he had never had this kind of mark before. He circled the mound and really didn't understand to go up the mound. He was running everywhere and then caught the sight of the gun of the third mark that was about 175 yards away. Crazy dog ran all the way over to the other gun even with us trying to get his attention at the mound, got to that gun, realized he was WAY off and ran all the way back to the mound and finally figured it out. Then I ran the last mark about 140 yards with dips and hills and he pinned that. Should have, since he just ran to it, lol. Let him cool down then reran the mound mark. He ran behind the mound but this time ran up the backside and got the bird and came down the front to me. I was happy, he figured out that he must go up. So that is a concept I will work on. Katniss did great on those two marks but I didn't run her on the 240 yard mark. She has no reason for that with her body and eyes. Then I ran Katniss on a really pretty far water mark that she did really pretty good on for her. And I worked with Proof with a rope on coming straight back to me on a small inlet of water. He did good on that. Had some expert advice on Proof's line manners too. I always thought he was pretty steady at the line but this man that was watching told me that he gets up too much while I'm at the line and he needs to sit no matter what I'm doing. So I'm working on that too. 

Saturday was my club day. Master set up like always then you can soften it for your dogs accordingly. Ran two marks as a double for Katniss and she ran the short memory mark as the go bird so I corrected her and handled her to the long go bird. She got it and then went on to pin the short bird which I was happy about since she had burned up some memory. Then ran her on the third mark and she lined that beautifully. She then went on to line her short 40 yard blind which made me super happy as lining is not her forte. I tried her on the very hard blind next. She got all the way down there until she had to run between the old fall of two marks. So one of the men in the club who is a master judge is so great at helping you handle. He stands behind you and quietly tells you when to do what which is something I really appreciate. It lets me know if my instincts are on the right track on when to sit her and all that. We broke the blind down by about 20 yards increments and worked her through it until we were back at the line. She got it. I was happy about that. Proof did great on the marks, I just run the master marks as singles but had the BBs stay out after throwing the birds. He didn't really have any hunt just went to the birds. We moved to water and I ran the three marks as singles for both dogs. Ran Proof at the same angle entry as the big dogs and he is doing great! He also got his birds and did NOT cheat coming back or even try! I was so happy! I'm thinking he is starting to figure it out. His water entry is so crazy that I cringe every time, I think one day he will break his neck. The third mark he put up a hunt but found the bird. Ironically he did better than some of the older dogs on that mark it was a real hard mark. I was proud of him. 
Katniss picked up her first bird and did the best thing ever! She rolled it! She has NEVER rolled at training just twice at a test. I was so happy! I finally had the opportunity to get on her for it. She stopped rolling immediately and brought it to me but then spit it out in front of me. Wow, she's never done that before but she was pissy I guess. I took care of that. So got in two great corrections. The bird was pretty bad, it was featherless on the chest, ha ha, and wet. Glad I got to do that. Second and third bird she did great and didn't fool around. I was also happy because the first and second marks were converging and pretty tight. Neither dogs got tripped up on running past the old short mark. 
All in all the dogs did great. I got some new tips on my handling and I found out that Proof really needs work on standing behind the holding blind. i'm building one this morning in fact, he needs to calm his butt down while waiting his turn.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP,
You have a really nice place to train, I'm jealous.

Last weekend was very educational on shooting for senior and master tests. I love seeing the dogs up close doing what they do best. This time I didn't take my camera. Next time I will have to.

Breaking on cold blinds now. Line her up, say Dead Bird, and she's gone... Ugh. I don't want to correct her and lose that enthusiasm. But darn it, she can't break. She does it on walk out blinds too. I'm happy she's excited to run blinds. But why is she suddenly breaking? I guess back to the basics of working on line manners and clean up that behavior.

New training group meet up tonight. 4 Tollers, 2 lab and 3 goldens. Small group. Mostly young dogs, which are always so much fun to see their enthusiasm. 

Off to the spaniel tests this weekend up in Fairbanks. Hoping for 2 more SHU passes. Been working short cold blinds in heavy cover to get her ready. Then after the tests are over, we'll go out and hunt up the loose birds in the fields. Lucy will be smiling, she loves to hunt them up. Nice to see goldens out spanieling the spaniels by miles.

I've been asked to join a skeet league. Anyone on here shoot skeet? It looks similar to 5 stand like I shoot now, but simpler.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Gosh, Stacey I probably would work on steadying her again and using the word back only. Maybe just forgo the dead bird? Maybe she thinks that's her cue to go? I know with the word remember on a double both dogs thought that was their go word and so I had to stop them and say, no sit and then call their name. It took very little correction for them to understand the difference. 
That is great about the skeet league, how fun! I know you love that stuff! I love shooting clays but I'm not good at it. Savannah does it for her 4 H club and she has improved. 

Lots of crazy training this week! Yesterday and today I worked with a really great field trainer that has dogs that are on the same level as Proof so it was geared towards young dogs. We have worked on doubles and thrown in blinds between the doubles for Katniss and my other training partner's dog. The trainer was going short bird as the go bird so I switched it up for Katniss since that is her problem. So yesterday she tried to go for the short bird and I corrected and handled her to the long bird. Today the first time she did it again and I corrected. Then the second setup she took the long bird first and I was so happy! Also, the trainer helped me with my blinds and lo and behold this one simple correction really worked for her! Her blinds were much better today. Yesterday her water blind was pretty darn good for her level too. 
Proof is doing really well. Had a few issues on a water double as he was trying to square the bank at the end of a channel on the long memory bird so now I'm working on channels. Also worked on being steady at the line and that little dog was steady for all the doubles even on water with the trainer calling numbers and dog at the line. He gets up from a sit when I move so working on him not doing that. He also is heeling rather well to the line with no lead. Oh and never have had a chance to work with pheasants yet and the trainer was using them without me realizing it. Proof had no issues with them didn't hesitate when getting them, even with a mixed bag. So happy about that as I still have some issues with Katniss and mixed bags. This was a good thing for Katniss to be exposed to again.
All in all Proof is doing pretty good and Katniss is too. Tomorrow I'll work alone on channels for Proof and then on Saturday I'm meeting up for a short training session. Mission: work on steady, sit no matter what I do with Proof and staying in the water down a channel and back. Katniss just keep on working with her on blinds and keep practicing my handling motions. Next week I might try another water set up involving a channel and see if Proof has made progress. Loving dog life!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Proof is going to be running field trials with his daddy in no time! He's going to be great!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL, thanks Stacey, he's a little rocket. I don't know if we'll get to field but that is my aim and I'm trying my best to get him there.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> LOL, thanks Stacey, he's a little rocket. I don't know if we'll get to field but that is my aim and I'm trying my best to get him there.


not sure if i can say this but going to you have a BAD ASS little dog. pinning doubles at 9mo and not easy doubles at that is very impressive.

but bodey is just started on the choke chain this week and is doing well with sit, heel and here but need to work a little more on his marking and running to mark and picking it up and not at the mark then the gun. think we tried stretching him out a little to fast but belle is doing good plan on running our first test of the season on labor day weekend to get her HRCH if not we are signed up for a test the weekend after to make sure we get her title. then off to see if belle can finish a Q for the rest of the season.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I am back home after my nearly month-long trip up north.

First I spent about a week in South Carolina, vending at the 5-day Greenville show. Bally came home with lots of Owner-Handler Series points including a GROUP FIRST on Sunday:







He is now the #2 Golden in the NOHS and I think I'm safe to say we'll be invited to Eukanuba.

After spending a few days with Kristy in Charlotte (Nolefan) we drove up to Ohio. Spent the weekdays training both at Hambden and another private property -- got in a LOT of GREAT training with absolutely spectacular weather. 
The first hunt test weekend was Presque Isle RC right over the border into Pennsylvania. KC passed Junior both days and Bally passed Junior & Senior both days. No problems with either, an easy walk for them. 
Here are some pictures from Presque Isle:






















Next weekend was the Michigan Flyways RC test near Lansing, MI. Pretty hot weather but not for this Florida dog  Bally passed Senior and Junior both days, KC passed Junior on Sunday (a little mess-up on Saturday nixed that one). 

4 Junior Passes + 4 Senior Passes in 8 days means new SENIOR HUNTER for Bally! So proud of my little guy 









My impression of Senior this time around:
- marks were very short
- blinds short but ending in heavy cover so hard to find
- In 3 out of our 4 tests we had what I considered very difficult senior water blinds. Past a point, over a peninsula and re-enter water about 10 yards behind the gunning station, and past an island into a cove. In each test the land series took out about 1/3 of the field, these were mainly the out of control dogs (bad line manners, not steady), the ones not trained on basic blinds, and the dogs who didn't care to do the work (slow, no goes, purposefully getting lost, double handles, etc). The water blind took out the other third. So in each test about 1/3 of the dogs passed.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow what a great month!!! Congratulations! Is KC your pup? IS he new?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No KC is Kelli Mullen's girl from Mississippi (Fisher x Remi) I've had her a few months to train & show


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anney Congratulations!!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratz!
That sounds like a very nice and very productive trip!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much new going on over here. I have been working on Proof not to cheat and he's been catching on pretty well, as well as I can ask for for a 8 month at this beginning point. 

Katniss I've been just plugging away on those blinds. Someone gave me one single bit of help on a blind with her on Thursday and boy since then she has been doing much better. It is odd. It was on how to correct her and I'm so thrilled about it. I've always felt like I'm stuck being super soft with Katniss because she is just hard to train. And when I corrected her on blinds she just didn't get it and spazzed out so I felt like I was accepting a lot of b.s. in order to keep her going. But now she just seems to understand this correction, or perhaps I'm just better at giving this correction than the others. Anyway, her blind work is picking up. 
I would love to get her Master one day but her blinds have just always been okay to me, not what I want for Master, but plenty good enough for senior. Her marking on the other hand has gotten really pretty darn good so I think I'm okay on that as long as I keep challenging her on marks. So hopefully next spring I will have her where I feel comfortable running Master. This fall I will try to get her seasoned so we'll keep up with some testing. 
The weather here has been really dark and rainy but that makes it a bit more bearable to be out in the heat. I can't wait to not have to get up at the crack of dawn to beat the heat!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow MOP, Proof is amazing!

Ran the spaniel hunt tests in 45 degree weather and sideways rain last weekend in Fairbanks. Not very nice weather! The birds flew though, so that's what counted. Miss Lucy passed both senior tests and made me very happy. Spaniel hunt test flushing is judged based on the breed's style of hunting. Attached is the AKC hunting style that is how goldens are judged by. Everyone loved watching Lucy work. She hunts closely, quickly, and thoroughly. Her nose work is excellent. She never misses a bird. Traps them when she can, snatches them from the air if they are winged by a shotgun and are flying low to the ground. She will not let a bird get away! She's fun to watch and so pretty in the field. She hesitates a bit when she finds a bird, sizing it up and figuring out if it's going to run, fly or sit still as a stone. Then she decides what she will do and pounce. Very different hunting style than a springer. Springers launch at every bird they find without a thought. Springers will overlook birds because they are moving so fast and intensely. Lucy never misses a bird that needs to be flushed.

My critique from the judges were they I tried to direct Lucy more than I should have. That habit comes from retriever training where we watch and direct their every move from the line. Since we've been training for retriever blinds, I've been very intent on making sure she only does what I want her to. So it's my fault that I over controlled her on the spaniel flushing test. Food for thought.

Some of the things I noticed with the spaniels. They do not force fetch or even do a reinforced hold with their dogs. Professional trainers for spaniels don't exist in Alaska, so the people up here, don't know how to do FF. I saw many dogs fail because they didn't have a good hold or FF. Sad to see that with some work they could have more passing dogs. So I suggested that maybe we as a club (since I'm a member) get together regularly over the winter to work on FF and hold so that next summer, their dogs are ready to go and not leave a bird behind in the field. They also don't use e-collars. So we might work together to see if we can get some spaniels trained a little better for next spring.

My big thing to work on with Lucy is flush to sit. So when she finds a bird and it flushes and flies, I whistle and she is supposed to sit! I haven't attempted it with her. I just can't imagine how hard it will be for her to learn. So that's the goal, have that whistle sit down no matter if it's a retriever blind or a flushing bird, Lucy has got to sit on the whistle and wait for me to send her. I have all winter to hopefully get there....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations Stacey, it sounds exhilarating!! I'm so happy for you guys!
My old trainer that I worked for really has evolved into spaniel training and only moderately takes in retrievers now. He really loves Boykins. He does take them through nearly the same process as the retrievers, I can't tell you how many spaniels I did puppy training with while he ran the big dogs. He also did FF and CC. Upland was secondary to their training yet that is what he tests with them the most. It is interesting for sure.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

August! Well, the weather seems to be cooling a bit, at least for this week, so I hope to do "two-a-day" training sessions. My plan, should it come to fruition, will be to do short, drill-like stuff in the morning, then big blinds in the evening.
I got a good start this morning with 3 three-peats (a term coined by Dennis Voight of Retrievers OnLine fame). The first 3 blinds were through head-high Johnson grass; the next 3 blinds were through three different slots, then the final 3 blinds were across a narrow bay at varying degrees of angle entry/exits. If I can keep up this practice, I should be able to get some outstanding initial lines (and with my pup, due to his high drive and momentum, the initial line will make or break the blind).

FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go Stacey! Admit it....spaniel tests are LOADS of fun    !
We're going to run some Labor Day weekend, just for kicks. 
Yes, she will need to be rock steady for sit to flush and sit to shot for Master Upland. I think once a dog is steady for that, you never really worry about them breaking in the retriever tests. Somehow a dead bird flying through the air 150 yards out just isn't the same as a flushed pheasant right in their face!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Barb!
Spaniel tests are loads of fun! I think once I get that sit on the flush, I'll also have no problems on sitting on a whistle on a retriever blind. I have a bit of a new problem. Because of her spaniel Overs being so important, her retriever Backs are suffering. She likes taking a cast over instead of straight back. So we'll need to continue to train on that. I would like to be to the point of running master spaniel tests and senior retriever tests. 

I am planning on investigating some pheasant hunting at national specialty in Ohio this year. Anyone else interested in going? Lucy's never had pheasants before.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got back from a vacation/field training trip. Of course Buffy had to come into season. 

We went down South and got to train with Andy Whiteley a bit. It was a pleasure and it was very productive. Just as important as the training is the talking we do. There is much to be learned from someone like Andy.

Then on the way back I stopped off to train with Claudia a bit. We trained and we hung out a bit. We had the privilege of training on a nice farm. It was nice watching her run her dogs. Although I got to meet her mentor I am sorry that he wasn't able to train with us. He was out of town running his dogs in hunt tests. 

Bottom line: I stretched out Thor a bit, both on land and in the water. I got to do some honoring drills with Buffy and drilled on water blinds and land blinds. And I got exercise running after Thor, my 8 month old puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you pick a day yet?




Alaska7133 said:


> Thanks Barb!
> Spaniel tests are loads of fun! I think once I get that sit on the flush, I'll also have no problems on sitting on a whistle on a retriever blind. I have a bit of a new problem. Because of her spaniel Overs being so important, her retriever Backs are suffering. She likes taking a cast over instead of straight back. So we'll need to continue to train on that. I would like to be to the point of running master spaniel tests and senior retriever tests.
> 
> I am planning on investigating some pheasant hunting at national specialty in Ohio this year. Anyone else interested in going? Lucy's never had pheasants before.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> I just got back from a vacation/field training trip. Of course Buffy had to come into season.
> 
> We went down South and got to train with Andy Whiteley a bit. It was a pleasure and it was very productive. Just as important as the training is the talking we do. There is much to be learned from someone like Andy.
> 
> ...


Thank you G for stopping by. It was indeed a wonderful weekend. And it also ended even better as I was told we are having 36 ducks coming our way. 
Overcame a couple hurdles such as Rose getting stuck in the decoy as she was the pick up dog. First time this happened to her. Glad to see she was able to come untangled and still go back and get her bumper. And then she went for the second bumper which was next to another decoy and between the sticks in the water. Thor got tangled with the long line as well and he also bravely made it out. 
Since the group was out at a test, my husband helped shoot pigeons the first day and throw bumpers the next day. One of my biggest hurdles is getting Rose to work with him around (reason why he is not with us most of the times). She would rather go to him than do the work. On the water double she goes first to him. He thought he had to help but I told him not to and just sit quiet. She went finally and got her go to bumper. Then I send her on the memory bumper and she want to go to him again. That was when I just lost my patience and yelled at her to get her head out of her behind. Sent her again and went straight to the memory bumper across the pond. The only good part was that she knew where it was all this time so she does not have any memory issues. I did not nick her on that. *ETA - but I did raise my voice and said some words I cannot type in here. *
Here are some pics of the second day. Had my daughter take some pics. Buffy, Thor, Belle, Darcy and Rose.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

small set that was kind of impromto. thrown as a double g1 had a cheaty cover situation and the mark landing in anouther piece of cover g2 slight side hill but wanted to set the dog up to cheat the cover and then avoid the sec piece of cover because it picked up a mark that was not in cover well that didnt happen she put her face on both marks. bodey the pup ran the same marks just shortened up and as singles had no problem on either of the marks just did his thing which is haul butt to the mark and bring it back. we ran G1 on the other side of the cheaty cover just wanted him to punch into the cover and get his mark he had a tiny hunt but not enough to worry about considering the cover was well over his head.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

GRCA national specialty pheasant hunting ideas.

What about going on Friday Oct. 2nd in the early morning? Sun rises at 7:30 in Columbus Ohio on Oct. 2. Is that an ok time to hunt pheasants? Up here upland birds are shot at dawn while they are near gravel getting pebbles for their craws. So I was thinking the same thing for pheasants, please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm open to ideas.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

depending on the conformation schedule, Friday looks good to me. How many are interested? I know around here a hunt is pretty expensive if you just have 2 people, you and me!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You're right! I haven't inquired on prices. I'll start checking. I'm hoping to not have to use a guide and just tromp through the brush ourselves. Cherrybend I believe has the option. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> I am back home after my nearly month-long trip up north.
> 
> First I spent about a week in South Carolina, vending at the 5-day Greenville show. Bally came home with lots of Owner-Handler Series points including a GROUP FIRST on Sunday:
> View attachment 559610
> ...



Hey Anney it was GREAT seeing you at Flyways!! Congrats on those titles!!

FYI Gabby kept her fuzzy little butt down the following weekend at Marshbanks HT and managed her second master pass. No more tests for us until next year. Time to train on that backside of hers. 

Will you be in OH???

Ann


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

YIPPEEEEEE way to go Ann!! That is great 
YES we'll see you in OH


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Today we had a training day and we had two great outcomes. First, I wasn't sure if I would run Proof after all the pressure he's had and I didn't know how he'd react but after the week of crazy marks he's had the set up was actually like fun time for him. So I decided to go for it and see how he'd do after all that pressure the last 24 hours. First off, last time he was a complete nutcase behind the blind. I went home and made one and have practiced with him. Today he was an ANGEL! I didn't even have him on a lead behind the blind and he had to wait a LONG time as the person running before us was just beginning blinds. He wanted to know what was going on but looked up at me when I signaled and never budged. It was amazing. 
Then I ran him on the two marks as singles and his drive was just as high as ever, great relief. They called dog on the marks and he flinched but didn't lift his butt up so I was very pleased!!!
I'm so proud that he did okay!! And he had a good time, did well with his ducks and I'm glad I decided to run him. 

Katniss also did so great on her blinds! I've been working harder on my own casts and I think the advice my friend has been giving me really worked with her. She was more patient on her sits since I slowed way down before I sent her. I have a habit of getting fast again and forgetting to keep it slow. So I'm back to working on that. Also she took all of my casts this time. She didn't try to do it her way on any of them. So happy!! She did a very hard long blind that I had to walk out to her partially to keep her going but she did it and it was awesome. I was very proud of her. A lot of people were telling me how much better it looked from last time so I know the hard work has been paying off. 

It was a great morning! It is so rough sometimes and these small victories keep me motivated to just work even harder! yay goldens!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MoP

There are ups and downs in dog training. Keep focused and remember that most problems have solutions.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Has a great day training today. Did some tighter doubles with Rose after some pattern blinds and then ended with a water blind, first time for Rose doing a water blind across the pond. Took every handle nicely; has some trouble with her turning the wrong way or coming in on the overs. Not today. 
Belle had three fliers today. Two of which were crippled. She was absolutely awesome on them. No fear, pinned them and very soft mouthed brought them back. One of them was on a double, her second double at the farm. She has three singles and then a double. Amazed at this little peanut!

I did not take pics of the water work so I used an older pic and just marked the blind with a line. So no, Rose was not actually lined for that blind.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Training a bit more now because we have some events we are entering. Just too bad Buffy is in heat.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

busy afternoon yesterday. 3 setups in just over an hour and finished just as it was getting dark. first was a triple for Belle basically 2 cheating singles with a wipe out bird. Belle did awesome took really good lines stayed in the water till she got to the end of the pond and never though of getting out early. she did miss the second point on G2 but was so close to it i let her keep going. but as you can see the line to the mark was very close to being on or off the point. 









overhead 









then bodey ran a couple of water marks first one had a little bit of an entry instead of right on the edge of the bank about 5-6 yards. he flew into the water. the second mark was a little tougher for him because of the stuff hitting him in the chest on the first part of the water but he pushed through it and got him bumper but wanted to cheat the bank on the return so i ran to the left and lots of whistles and hey heys to get his attention and he got back in and swam to me.


















last was a big blind for belle according to what i could get on google maps it measured about 330yards tight key hole at the end. bell took an awesome initial line to about the half way point before wanting to start to dig up the side hill. took some really nice straight backs at a distance. and had a couple of places you loose site of the dog for about a second. 









if belle can keep up the good work she has had for the last couple of weeks then i think we might be able to compete and get some ribbons in some Qs this fall. and bodey is just crazy in the field so far nothing really slows him down. and the part i really like about him on water is when he returns he doesnt drop the bumper when he gets on land he comes back to me before shaking off.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

In the last couple of MH tests we have been up against some tough test setups. Pretty much only Pros and a couple of experienced MH dogs with experience owners getting though. We have seen setups in shallow fast moving rivers, double fliers in a series and everything tight tight tight. 
I just do not have the skill to guide her though. I feel like I'm making the same mistakes over and over. I trained with the Pro yesterday and once again on the last bird, after picking up 3 others and running a blind, I lost track of exactly where the bird was and did not read the wind correctly, it had been changing all day, I sent her not quite right and it caused me to have to handle. So very frustrated!!!
So here we are at the end of the season with Winter needing one more MH pass to title and a much better handler.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

holly k

Welcome to the world of evolving hunt tests. My mentor told me not to set up a test that will fail a good dog. Hunt tests are supposed to test to a standard and are supposed to evaluate a dog.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ugh Holly, I know how tough it is. I'm not a great handler myself, I hope that will change with years of experience. I'm sorry the tests are so tough, I haven't gotten into them yet but I know I'll be in your shoes one of these days and I'm worried. 
You are only one leg away. Think of how far you've gotten Winter so far. You are almost there. DOn't give up! Just relax, train all winter and try again in the spring. You can do it!
And when you do, realize that you did just as good as the pros and the experienced dogs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Holly, the tests seem to be all over the place in terms of difficulty, and you've been unlucky. Some of them have pass rates close to 80%, others down around 20%. I'm sorry you and Winter have been stuck with the hard ones so consistently. Fingers crossed for you next time around!


----------

